# Has anyone felt extremely uncomfortable after their first therapy session?



## julianac13 (Jul 11, 2010)

I had my first session today & it wasn't bad, it wasn't great either but now I just feel extremely uncomfortable. Anyone else felt this way? Can give me some advice maybe?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It will be something that you will get used to. The first meeting is always rough. You are opening yourself up, which is new and unfamiliar. It will naturally cause anxiety. Once you learn to trust your doctor, it gets a LOT easier.


----------

